# Close Up Photo Advise



## nworrall (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to take some close ups of my PAM 90 with a Fuji Finepix, any advise on settings would be appreciated.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Which model designation of Fuji do you have?

Later,

William


----------

